# 20/20 Hybrid (AEG block, AWP head) 2.0L 20vT



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I have a 2002 bone stock AWP 1.8t, iv been driving it around for just over a month now (not first vw) and realized one of my engine mounts is doing nothing (its sheared off the block). 
So instead of swapping it with another basic 1.8t block i have gotten a hold of a 1999.5 AEG 2.0L and have been contemplating the 2.0 20vT. I understand the fact that something has to be done with the pistons and i will likely buy new forged ones (82.5mm bore, 92.8mm stroke). 

Now a few questions 
1.	Would I use the 1.8t or the 2.0 timing belt (does anyone have a direct tooth count on them? 
2.	Because it’s already a 1.8t does that mean if I just swap the blocks will the EM still work? 
3.	Because the 1.8 block and the 2.0 block are from the same family does that mean that I won’t have to deal with blocking off the oil return ports? If that’s not the case would I need to tap into the oil pan and run extra lines to get the oil to go where it needs to? As well because its gravity fed (drained) would it be smart to put a bigger oil pan on (in order to lubricate all parts properly) 
4.	Who makes the “right” pre notched custom pistons? 
5.	Is the stock crank cast or forged (iv heard both) 
6.	Does anyone know the increase that would be seen if everything else remained stock (like what does the extra 200cc actually change) I think I read about 16% more power but not sure where I got that from (looking for hp a tq figures) 
7.	Are there any sites where I can find more information on the 20/20 conversion? (I found a lot of the links I used while researching where dead links and “404 not found” ) 

Thanks for the help any advice is needed and will be used


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

What parts are needed » 

1. PISTONS: 
The stock AEG pistons compensate for the 8V's 10:1 CR rather nicely but when paired with a 20V head,the CR drops to ~ 8.2:1 which is ideal for FI applications.Because the AEG block has an 82.5mm bore,sourcing stock "1.8T" 81mm pistons would be a waste of time and notching the allready low quality AEG pistons for a #5 valve is asking for trouble.The AEG 20V REQUIRES you to purchase custom pistons from either: 
1. JE (through JRC Motorsports) 
2. Weisco 
As you will not find 82.5mm 20V pistons with a low CR. 
2. CONNECTING RODS: 
Just like the stock AWP 1.8T,the AEG also has weak connecting rods (rated @ 350bhp).Since the AEG 20V is a custom build it is recommended that you upgrade with forged units either from: 
* Pauter 
* Corillo 
* SCAT (most affordable) 

3. TIMINT BELT & TENSIONER: 
* OEM AWP/AWW 1.8T Timing belt 
All Belts should have a Curvilinear II profile 

4. HEAD GASKET: 
06B 103 383 AF - European head gasket with the 3 oil returns.AEG headgasket does not have the 3 rear oil returns. 

 5. PARTS NEEDED FROM 1.8T ENGINE: 
Because your starting with a non-Turbo engine block,expect to need some stock 1.8T parts.You can always improvise with aftermarket components but having stock available is always a plus. 
* oil filter bracket (you can tap the stock AEG bracket for an oil feed) 
* coolant Lines & hoses 
* Coolant return line for turbocharger - This requires the rear of the AEG block for the coolant return fitting. 
* Hyrbid Oil Pan 
* Intake manifold 
* Exhaust manifold


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1674618


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Evil_Panda said:


> What parts are needed »
> 4. HEAD GASKET:
> 06B 103 383 AF - European head gasket with the 3 oil returns.AEG headgasket does not have the 3 rear oil returns.
> 
> ...


 I was usnder the impression that that head gasket was thinner then the stock awp gasket, would that effect anything negativley (raise the CR?), 

im also starting from a 1.8t not a 2L, so whats this about the oil filter bracket, should it be removed from the AWP motor and put on the AEG? aswell the what hybrid pan are you reffering too ?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Look at the thread I linked you to for more info.


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm on the same boat want to make a 2.0 20vt, have the pistons and the rods, AEB head.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Look at the post above. It's either put a 06x 2.0 crank or fsi crank in 1.8t block. Get block machined for different pistons. OR start with 2.0 block and move all the components like oil pan and oil filter housing over and get proper pistons. All of this is detailed in post above.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

stroking requires $$ if your looking to go on the cheap. probably not in your best interest:beer:


----------

